# ما الفرق بين الماكينات التقليديه و ماكينات ال(cnc)



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *

*هذه مقارنه بين الماكينات التقليديه وماكينات التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب:ـ (cnc)*

ان عمليات قطع المعادن بالطريقه التقليديه تعتمد بصوره اساسيه على مهارة العامل وقدرته على ضبط الطارات المحتلفه للتحكم فى حركة الماكينه من اجل الوصول الى الجزء المطلوب انتاجه . ويقوم العامل فى كل مره بمراجعه الرسوم وقياس أبعاد العينه ليحدد القيم المطلوب قطعها فى المسار القطع القادم و بالتى تزداد عمليات الحسابات اليدويه بواسطه العامل أثناء القطع . وتكون الاجزاء الدورانيه بدقه محدودة جداً وبالأحرى صعبه المنال بالدقه المطلوبه فى احيان كثيره نتيجه القدرة على التحكم فى حركه طارة واحدة فقط (حركه محور واحد ) أثناء القطع .وفى بعض الاحيان يتم استخدام تجهيزات خاصه لإنتاج مثل هذه الأجزاء ونتيجه المحدوديه فى التصميم للماكينات التقليديه فان عمليات تغير العدة وضبطها وكذلك ضبط العينه المراد تشغيلها تتم اثناء عملية قطع الماكينه .
و بالنظر الى ذلك يتضح انمعظم الوقت المخصص للانتاج يستهلك فى اعمال ليس لها علاقه بعمليه القطع للجزء .
ويظهر هذا العيب بصوره واضحه فى حالة تكرار إنتاج نفس الجزء بأعداد كبيرة وتكون طبيعة الجزء لا تسمح بوضعه فىمثبتات او مرشدات مما يودي الىعدم تماثل الاجزاء المنتجه من حيث الابعاد والشكل .
ومن العيوب الموجودة فى بعض الماكينات التقليديه هى صعوبةالحصول علىعوامل القطع المناسبه نتيجه التحكم فىالسرعات والتغذيه بوسائل ميكانيكيه تعتمدعلى نسبه النقل للتروسالمتوفره فيها .
وخلال السنوات الماضيه تمتصميم ماكينات مختلفه للتغلب على المشاكل السابقه كالمخارط الناسخه والمخارط البرجيه والمخارط الاتوماتيكيه باستخدام الكامات .
ولكن كلهذا التطو نتجعنه عمليات ضبط طويله بواسطه اشخاص متخصصين ذوخبره عالبه - . ونتيجه لهذا الوقت المستهلك فى عمليات الضبط لزم من الناحيه الاقتصاديه انتاج كميات كبيره من المنتج لتعويض التكلفه المستخدمه فى الضبط اول العينه وهذا ما يسمى فى عمليات الانتاج بالاوتوماتيكيه الثابته 
(fixed Automation).
وعلى العكس منذلك فان ماكينات التحكم الرقمى باستخدام الحاسب (cnc) قد تغلبت على معظم هذه المشاكل ومن الممكن تخليص بعض المزايا لماكينات التحكم الرقمى باستخدام الحاسب (cnc) .
كالآتي :ـ
1-التحكم الكامل فىكل المحاورعواملالقطع المناسبه .
2-وقت الضبط للماكينه والعينه قصير جداًُ 
3- قليل الاحتياج للمثبتات والمراشد 
4-دقة عاليه فى المقاسات وقدره عاليه على تكراريه الاجزاء بنفس المواصفات والدقه المطلوب هممل يقلل منتكلفه التجميع والتفنيش
5-الغاء المرفوضات والاجزاء التىيعاد تشغيلها 
6-المرونه الكامله فى عمليةالانتاج نتيجه القدره على تغيير انواع المنتجات بدون الحاجه لوقت كبير لتجهيز الماكينه 
7-الاستفاده الكامله من الوقت تشغيل الماكينه فى الانتاج الفعلى ونتيجه تجهيز البرامج بواسطه متخصص فى مكانبعيد عن الماكينه.

انتهى اسأل الله ان يزرقنى واياكم العلم 
و اتمنى ان اكون افدتكم بهذه المعلومات 
انتظر الاسئله و الاستفساراتو التعليقات المتعلقه بالمقارنه
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## meshkahty (18 أبريل 2006)

ماشاء الله 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ما قصرت ربنا يعزك ويزيدك من العلم 
نحن متشوقين الى المزيد لمعرفه الcnc


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (19 أبريل 2006)

جزيت خيراً يا اخى
إن شاء الله ستجد الجديد دائماً


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2006)

ماكنة cnc ماكنة انتاجيه ولها ايضا سلبيات واهمها
1-لا تصلح لأنتاج الشغلات القليلة العدد.
2-لا تصلح لأنتاج المسبوكات الرملية لأختلاف دقة القياس فيها.
3-لا تصلح لأنتاج الشغلات المعقدة التي يصعب مسكها بواسطة العينة الرباعية.
4-حدوث تاكل في الحد القاطع وينتج فشل في المنتج من ناحية دقة القياس وعليه يجب مراقبة المنتج 
باستمرار.
5-لا يعتمد عليها قسم البحث والتطوير لانتاج منتج جديد.
6-لا يمكن استخدامها في الأسواق المحلية والورش من ناحية اختلاف المنتجات.
7-اذا حدث طارىء الاضرار تكون جسيمة .
8-عند عطل الماكنة البسيط لايمكن لمشغل الماكنة اصلاح.
9-غالية الثمن.
اما الماكنات التقليدية تكون امتيازاتها ومواصفاتها تكون عكس النقاط الألفة الذكر.

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *​
كيف حالك يا اخى حياك الله
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولاً اخى الحبيب شاكر جداً لما كتبته ولكن اخى ليست كل هذه العيوب هى عيوب لماكينه التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب(cnc) ويمكن المناقشه فى ذلك واثباته و اريد معرفه ردك 
وهذا الموضوع كان فى صميم المستوى الاول فى الدورة 

1-لا تصلح لأنتاج الشغلات القليلة العدد.

هل ماكينه التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) لا تستطيع بعمل شغل واحده لا يا اخى الماكينات التقليديه واى ماكينات فى اى مصنع من اى فئه او اى نوع (الفرايز اكيد) تستطيع ان تنتج شغل واحده ولكن الخلاف ممكن ان يكون فى انها لا تستطيع ان تشغيل اكثر من شغله , ولكن فى ماكينه التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) من مميزاتها تشغيل اكثرمن شغله على فرش واحد وممكن ان تكون العمليات التى سوف تتم فى الشغله واحده وممكن ان تكون مختلفه فلذلك ليس عيب من عيب ان الماكينه لا تستطيع ان تفعل تلك الشيئ ..................................و المزيد فى الدورة إن شاء الله حول هذا الموضوع


2-لا تصلح لأنتاج المسبوكات الرملية لأختلاف دقة القياس فيها.

اخوتى الاعزاء ماكينه التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) ماكينه عاديه كمثل الماكينات العديه ولكن مزودة ببعض المميزات التى تجعلها تفوق الماكينات .......المزيد فى الدورة إن شاء الله 
بالنسبه للمسبوكات اخى الحبيب كل الخامات التى يتم تصنيعها مصنفه الى مصنفان اما ان تكون مسبوكات و اما ان تكون من المطروقات يعنى بمعنى اصح كلنا نعلم ان الخامات تستخرج من الجبال والمناجم هذا صحيح هل استطيع ان اضعها على الماكينات بشكل عام ؟ الجواب لا استطيع ولكن من المفروض انى اصهرها و اسبكها الى قطع كبيرة و بعد ذلك اطرقها و بعد ذلك تدخل فى الماكينات للتشغيل وصلنا الى ان اى شغل إن شاء الله سوف تدخل على ماكينه التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) سوف تكون من السبوكات ومن الممكن ان اظبط الشغل على ماكينه المقشطه قبل ان تدخل على ماكينه التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)........................المزيد فى الدورة إن شاء الله 

3-لا تصلح لأنتاج الشغلات المعقدة التي يصعب مسكها بواسطة العينة الرباعية.

كيف اخي و اين هذه الماكينه ان كانت لا تستطيع فعل ذلك ان كنت انا اريد الدقه فلابد ان استخدم الماكينه التحكم الرقمى باستخدام الحاسب )CNC للحصول على الدقه المطلوبه وعندي شغل معقده الشكل او بمعنى اصح الشكل غير منظم فيجب عليا ان اظبطها و اهيئها للدخل على الماكينه عن طريف المقشطه ماكينه التحكم الرقمي.......... هى مسؤله عن تظبيط الشغله .
و للعلم ان فى كل الماكينا لا استطيع ان ادخل الشغل عليها قبل ان اظبطها على ماكينه المقشطه ويوجد ماكينه SHAPING CNC ................ المزيد فى الدورة 
وقبل ان انسى انه يوجد اساليب التثبت JIG& FIXURE

4-حدوث تاكل في الحد القاطع وينتج فشل في المنتج من ناحية دقة القياس وعليه يجب مراقبة المنتج 
باستمرار.

اى ماكينه فى العالم تتأكل العده فيها وهذا العيب يرجع الى العده ليس للماكينه 

5-لا يعتمد عليها قسم البحث والتطوير لانتاج منتج جديد.

اخى الحبيب انا وانت وكل المهندسين متفقين على ان اعلى دقه تأخذها من ماكينه التحكم الرقمي.........(CNC) ونحن نعلم ان الابحاث و التطوير تتطلب دقه عاليه على الشغل التى اقوم عليها بالتجارب فلذلك اكيد اكثر الماكينات افاده هى ماكينه التحكم الرقمي ..............( cnc)
وان كنت تتكلم على الابحاث فى التطور الماكينات فيحب ان اطور على احدث ماكينه حتى اصنع احدث منها او اتوصل الى الاحدث.



6-لا يمكن استخدامها في الأسواق المحلية والورش من ناحية اختلاف المنتجات.

اخى الحبيب لا اقول لا يمكن انت جعلتها مستحيل وذلك خطأ ولكن هى لا تستخدم فى الاسوق و الورش لليس لاختلاف المنتجات ولكن هذا لثمنها الغالى و العنايه التى تريدها الماكينه وهى تحتاج الى فنى ماهر وعاقل جداً واجره غالى وتحتاج الى مهندس ................و الخ 


اتمنى ان اكون افدتك اخى واريد منك النقاش فى هذا الموضوع وان كان عندك سؤال انا حاضر و ان كان عندك تعليق انا ايضاً حاضر
والدورة إن شاء الله فى المقدمه ستكون شيقه جميله مؤسسه إن شاء الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2006)

الأخ العزيزمحمد الوردة
ان ماكنة cnc هي ماكنة مطورة للمكائن التقليدية فائدتها سرعة الأنجاز والاقل كلفه .
لكن من الناحيه العمليه .اجبني رجاءا؟
1- اذا اردنا ان ننتج قطعة او اتنين هل نشغلها في cnc او على الماكنة العادية؟
2-من كلامك في افقرة 2 نحتاج الى ماكنتان مقشطة و cnc هل هذا ممكن من الناحيه الأقتصادية؟
3-هل ان العدة هي جزء من الماكنة ام لا؟
4-اذا اردنا ان نطور تصميم شكل معين .هل نشغل مجموعة قطع غيارها علىcnc او التقليدية؟


البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (27 أبريل 2006)

*رد على اخى الغالى شكرى محمد نورى*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*
كيف حالك يا اخى 
مشاء الله عليك يا اخى إن شاء الله سوف اجيب على اسئلتك بكل صراحه وبكل دقه واعزرنى على اللغه التى استخدمها و إن شاء الله سوف استخدم لغه عربيه علميه جيده فى الدورة 

1- اذا اردنا ان ننتج قطعة او اتنين هل نشغلها في cnc او على الماكنة العادية؟د

اول هام اخى الحبيب متى اصنع على ماكينة الcnc 
1- لو كان مطلوب دقه كبيره في الشغله مع وجود اهميه للقطعه وان لم تجد اهميه للقطعه فيستحسن ان تصنعها على ماكينه عاديه مثال اخر انا لو ارد ان تصنع punch لاسطمبه دش فيها بومبيه وهى قطعه واحده وتحتاج الى ماكينه cnc اخى الحبيب انا لا اقول اناى قطعه لابد ان تصنع على الcnc ولكن لو كان مطلوب الدقه العاليه فى الشغله وهذه الدقه لا تستطيع الماكينه العاديه ان تعطيها لى فلا بد ان اصنعها على ماكينه الcnc ولكن لوكان مطلوب دقه عاديه ممكن ان تعطيها لى الماكينه التقليديه وcnc فى هذه الحاله يجب عليا ان استخدم الماكينه العاديه لان الcnc لها شغلها وهى لم تلغى الماكينات التقليديه يا اخى هذه لها شغل وهذه لها شغل ولكن فى كلامك ان ماكينه الcnc من عيوبها انها (*لا تصلح* لأنتاج الشغلات القليلة العدد) كيف اقول انها لا تصلح .............!
مثال انا لو عندى الف قطعه مطلوب انى اصنعها هل اصنعها على ماكينه الcnc مع العلم اننى لا احتاج الدقه التى تجعلنى انى اصنعها على الcnc اذا اصنعها اذا كنت اريد الدقه العاليه فليس العامل الاساسي هو العدد ولكن العامل الاساسي للتصنيع على ماكينه الcnc هو الدقه و العامل الفرعى العدد .
انت تعلم انها تحاسب بالساعه و انا رأيت ان الساعه تصل فى بعض المصانع الى 40$ وفى مصانع اخرى الى 400 جنيها فى الساعه فعليا طبعا ً ان انتج عدد كبير حتى افادى هذا السعرمعك ولكن ليس عيب فى الماكينه ولكنها تستطيع ان تصنع جزء واحد حسب طلب المنتج ممكن ان يكون الجزء مهم جداً 

ولكن انا معك انه عيب ولكن لا انسبه للماكينه لاننى اذا نسبته للماكنيه فااعطيتها عدم القدره او الامكانيه على التصنيع القطع المنفرده ولكن انسبه الى التكلفه يعنى بمعنى اصح اقول
ان ماكينه الcnc التشغيل عليها يكلف المنتج امول كثيره فلذلك حتى تكون اقتصاديه ان نصنع عليها اكثر من شغله فى وقت واحد 

من كلامك في افقرة 2 نحتاج الى ماكنتان مقشطة و cnc هل هذا ممكن من الناحيه الأقتصادية؟
اخى الحبيب اولاً انت معى بان المسبوكات تخرج غير منتظمه الشكل هذا صحيح وانت سبكت معدن مثلاً على شكل مربع وكنت تريد ان تشغله على ماكينه الcnc لان مطوب فيه الدقه العاليه وخرج غير منتظم الشكل لو ادخلته على ماكينه الCnc انا فى استطاعتى ان استعدل الشغله على الماكينه ولكن كما ذكرت ان الساعه على الماكينه 400 جنيه تمام فعلي ان استعدل الشغله سريعا ً ليس للابعاد النهائيه ولكن استعدل القوائم فقط حتى تكون الشغله مهيئه على الوضع على المنجله 

مع العلم انه يوجد ماكينه shaping cnc machine


يستكمل


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (27 أبريل 2006)

3-هل ان العدة هي جزء من الماكنة ام لا؟
العده بشكل عام هى جزء من الماكينه ولكن بشكل خاص ليست جزء من الماكينه

4-اذا اردنا ان نطور تصميم شكل معين .هل نشغل مجموعة قطع غيارها علىcnc او التقليدية؟
يستحسن ان اشغلها على ماكينه تقليديه لتوفير الاموال


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك يااخي العزيز م/محمد اسماعيل جزيل الشكر والأحترام والمحبة والتقدير.
وانا اتفق معاك والى الأمام وفقك الله وكل الخيرين من ابناء وطننا الغالي.
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جُزيتَ خير يا اخى ولو فى اى اسئله انا معك حتى نتبادل المعلومات والله اسئلتك كانت جميله ومسيرة وكانت بديل للمعلومات و النقاش الجميل حول المجال الرائع 

تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## منعم (6 مايو 2006)

مثال تطبيقي لشغله منتجة بماكينات cnc


----------



## عمر بن رحال (3 يونيو 2006)

*


eng_mohamed_ismail قال:



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جُزيتَ خير يا اخى ولو فى اى اسئله انا معك حتى نتبادل المعلومات والله اسئلتك كانت جميله ومسيرة وكانت بديل للمعلومات و النقاش الجميل حول المجال الرائع 

تقبل خالص تحياتى

أنقر للتوسيع...


الحبيب الفاضل/ محمد إسماعيل ...... وفقه الله .

بخصوص كلمة (( تحياتي )) والمنقول فيها عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله - .من عدم التجويز لهذه الصيغة في التحية 
ألا وهي (( تحياتي أو لك تحياتي أو لك مني التحية ))
قرأت كثيرا أن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله منع ذلك
ورغم أن كتب الشيخ بين يدي أغلبها إن لم يكن كلها 
فلم أوفق إلى الوقوف على فتوى المنع وانتقلت إلى موقعه 
رحمه الله فلم أجدها أيضا خلافا للمعروف والمسطور عن الشيخ من 
تجويزها ما لم تستبدل السلام الشرعي فتصير سنة بين الناس
وهذا من استبدال الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير وقد يكون من الزهد في الخير
فقد روى عمران بن حصين أنه جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فقال : السلام عليكم ، فرد عليه ، ثم جلس ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عشر .
ثم جاء آخر ، فقال : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، فرد عليه ، فجلس ، فقال : عشرون .
ثم جاء آخر ، فقال : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، فرد عليه ، فجلس ، فقال : ثلاثون 
الحديث وهو عند أبي داود والترمذي وغيرهما وصححه وحسنه أهل العلم 
مثل أصحاب السنن وابن حجر والنووي وابن القيم وشاكر والألباني رحم الله الجميع
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
وعلى الرغم من أنني لا أحب هذه الصيغة عموما
ولا أجد فيها من الألفة والمحبة والدعوة للسلام 
ما أجد في التحية المباركة الطيبة التي شرعها الله للمؤمنين 
وهي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لكن التحليل والتحريم حق الله سبحانه
ما يجوز التعدي عليه فإن وجدنا الدليل فنعم وإلا 
فلنضرب بالكلام عرض الحائط 
وفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمة الله عليه 
واحد من أئمة المسلمين علما وتربية وأدبا رحمة الله عليه 
وهو إمام يقتدى به وقد جعل الله له من القبول والتقدير والحبة 
في قلوب المسلمين بحيث أن أغلب إن لم يكن كل الدعاة والمشايخ 
بل والعلماء يتحرجون إلا يرجعوا لكتاباته والنظر في إفاداته رحمه الله
لذا أحببت أن أنقل لكم الثابت عن الشيخ رحمه الله في هذه اللفظة 
وهي موجودة في المناهي اللفظية للشيخ رحمة الله عليه*​
عمر بن رحال
شبكة صيد الفوائد


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته

الاخ عمر بن رحال جزاه *الله* كل خير على هذا التنبيه واتمنى اخي ان لو فى اى شيئ اخر ان تنبئني به 

*رحمَ الله امرأ ً أهدى الينا عيوبنا*

السلام عليكم و رحمه *الله* وبركاته


----------



## هندسة انتاج (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا لكل من ساهم فى توضيح المميزات والعيوب ولكن لى نقطه صغيرة عن تاكل العده القاطعه وهى ان ماكينات ال CNC تكون مزوده بخاصية Wear tool Compensation وهذه الخاصية تقوم بتقدير ما تم تاكله من العده القاطعه ويتم اضافته او خصمه من البعد المراد تشغيله وكذلك توجد خاصية انه عند تغيير ال Tool فانه يوجد امر لاضافة او طرح قيمة الفرق فى الطول مابين عدة القطع الجديدة وال reference tool حتى يكون عمق القطع ثابت.
وشكرا اخوكم محمد يوسف


----------



## هندسة انتاج (21 يونيو 2006)

كذلك بالنسبة للمسبوكات توجد هناك ماكينة marking machine وهذه الماكينة تقوم بقطع كل الزوائد عن المسبوك حتى يكون شكله منتظم ويسهل تشغيله على CNC


----------



## aboareen (11 يوليو 2006)

شكرا ياأخي العزيز :
أنا متشوق لمعرفة المزيد عن cnc
وفقك الله .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 يوليو 2006)

mohammed_322003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا لكل من ساهم فى توضيح المميزات والعيوب ولكن لى نقطه صغيرة عن تاكل العده القاطعه وهى ان ماكينات ال CNC تكون مزوده بخاصية Wear tool Compensation وهذه الخاصية تقوم بتقدير ما تم تاكله من العده القاطعه ويتم اضافته او خصمه من البعد المراد تشغيله وكذلك توجد خاصية انه عند تغيير ال Tool فانه يوجد امر لاضافة او طرح قيمة الفرق فى الطول مابين عدة القطع الجديدة وال reference tool حتى يكون عمق القطع ثابت.
> وشكرا اخوكم محمد يوسف






mohammed_322003 قال:


> كذلك بالنسبة للمسبوكات توجد هناك ماكينة marking machine وهذه الماكينة تقوم بقطع كل الزوائد عن المسبوك حتى يكون شكله منتظم ويسهل تشغيله على CNC




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب المهندس محمد يوسف 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## turnur1 (10 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم 

انا اتعلمت درس جديد ومهم جدا

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## omar2009 (27 فبراير 2009)

اين الموضوع ووووووووووووووين


----------



## الخليلي الاول (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اعمل في مجال التحكم الصناعي وعندي خبره بسيطه في ماكنات البلاستيك 
اشتريت ماكنة cnc موديل 86 ولم استطع الحصول على الدليل للمستخدم لها (user manual) 
ونوع التحكم هو numercon 850 فهل من مساعدة


----------

